# New Skew Rabbet from LV



## Lord Nibbo (23 Oct 2009)

Here is what Derek Cohen says about it.

One of the important differences of this plane versus the LN/Stanley version is that the rabbet side of the plane is not removable - it does not need to be removed (as with the LN/Stanley version) as the blade extends across the body.

Also, note the adjustable mouth.

Regards from Perth

Derek

----------------------------
















Not seen any mention of it from Robin Lee, so is this in production? or is it a prototype?


----------



## houtslager (23 Oct 2009)

:tool: :tongue9: :tongue9: :tongue9: 

I wants one


----------



## Alf (23 Oct 2009)

Hmm, s'interesting; 'ticularly the adjustable mouth. Looks like a bit of an exercise production-wise though; lots going on around the front end. Wonder what price point they're going to try and hit with it. (And nope, I know nothing, before you ask  )

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Paul Chapman (23 Oct 2009)

Wonder if the cross-grain spur moves in and out as well as up and down, like the skew rebate :-k 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Vann (23 Oct 2009)

Lord Nibbo":15out49n said:


> ----------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a look at _woodworkforums.com handtools-unpowered _section (one day I'll have to learn to post links  ) in the thread _New Veritas Saws_ page 2 - Rob Lee lets just a little out of the bag.

It's in production and being released today (Thursday in Canada).

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## Paul Chapman (23 Oct 2009)

Vann":gm9qf9ce said:


> Have a look at _woodworkforums.com handtools-unpowered _section (one day I'll have to learn to post links  ) in the thread _New Veritas Saws_ page 2 - Rob Lee lets just a little out of the bag.



Here's the link http://www.woodworkforums.com/f152/new- ... ws-103811/

Need to go to the third page.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Alf (23 Oct 2009)

I think the reference to things in production refers to something else - or rather two somethings else. Fairly sure I know what at least one of them is, but I may be wrong. :-$ Judging by the email I just got from LV concerning this one, it's still very much in the pre-production stage.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## woodbloke (23 Oct 2009)

Whatever it is, it looks an interesting little plane. I wonder if the production version will have a wooden fence as per the pic or will RL go for a cast version? - Rob


----------



## Vann (23 Oct 2009)

Alf":17ykm2me said:


> I think the reference to things in production refers to something else - or rather two somethings else.


You may well be right. We know how how RL likes to tease... :twisted: :roll:  . Trouble is, there're so many teases in that thread I can't tell which one is which. It can't be the saw he's talking about because he refers to castings....

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## Rob Lee (24 Oct 2009)

Hi All - 

This one's pre-production....Due early in the new year. Thursday of next week is something else.... actually, two something else's...

Then - 1 more plane about a week/10 days after that....

Back to this one - we're still sorting out a few small details... the fence will be wood, as you see it. There will be RH and LH versions, both quite cleverly made from the same castings. Yes - the nicker on the eccentric wheel is the same as in the full size skew rebate. And - there's the set-screw stop for the sliding throat, so the blade doesn't get hit. There's really an awful lot going on in a small package with these planes. 

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## graween (24 Oct 2009)

Hi.

Rob you really want to get us broke  

Sounds like a nice tool.


----------



## Rob Lee (26 Oct 2009)

graween":1cjthlia said:


> Hi.
> 
> Rob you really want to get us broke
> 
> Sounds like a nice tool.



Well not broke.... but how 'bout eternally beholden??? :shock: :lol: 

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## graween (29 Oct 2009)

Hi.

Yes probably, :twisted: :twisted: 

I've just checked on the LeeValley website, and no news about


> Thursday of next week is something else.... actually, two something else's...


 the famous 2 things ...  

Will check later !


----------



## Rob Lee (29 Oct 2009)

graween":77n4z95w said:


> (snip)
> 
> Will check later !



You'll have to give it about 40 minutes or so, we're not done having our tea...  

Then, it'll take a wee bit for the first emails to be received, and for someone to post the link.... the product pages aren't actually going to be navigated on the website (can I use that as a verb??).

Cheers - 

Rob 
(off to the weekly R&D meeting)


----------



## Alf (29 Oct 2009)

Someone's posted a link: :lol:

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&cat=1,41182,64300&p=64300


----------



## Karl (29 Oct 2009)

Excellent!

And the price looks good too, even converted on 1/1 basis. 

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Alf (29 Oct 2009)

Ah, better still, if you happen to like marking gauges as well:

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=64321&cat=51&ap=1

Which I do, dammit. *_sticks hands in pockets and goes "la la la, I'm not looking"_*


----------



## graween (29 Oct 2009)

Thank you for the links.

Well it looks cool 8) , and yes the price is fine.

Now I wonder what the test is really for :lol: As I remember the small plough plane was in preparation for the skew rabbet for the fence is I recall, or vice versa.

So I'm now even more excited.

Thank you Rob for the news, and sorry I forgot about the time shift 

PS : Funily (can we say that ?) I'm currently looking for the big shoulder plane :lol: :lol:


----------



## wizer (29 Oct 2009)

So you're saving 10 dollars if you buy them together. I can kinda think of some uses for the shoulder plane but I'm failing to see the real usefulness of a mini marking gauge. Don't all shout at once.


----------



## Oryxdesign (29 Oct 2009)

You're not trying hard enough


----------



## Aled Dafis (29 Oct 2009)

Ordered!!


----------



## mahking51 (29 Oct 2009)

Ditto x 2! :lol: 
Martin


----------



## wizer (29 Oct 2009)

mahking51":qcso9rl7 said:


> Ditto x 2! :lol:
> Martin



You don't say...


----------



## Alf (29 Oct 2009)

A plane in the hand is worth two on order...







Actually there was a UPS return waybill in the box, so I think maybe I'm supposed to return it. I'm hoping if I keep very quiet they might forget... :-$ :lol:


----------



## Paul Chapman (29 Oct 2009)

Alf":zq9acagu said:


> I'm hoping if I keep very quiet they might forget... :-$ :lol:



Don't worry, Alf, we won't tell :wink: 

Looks really cute......

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Vann (15 Apr 2010)

Vann":p1xivbsf said:


> Lord Nibbo":p1xivbsf said:
> 
> 
> > ----------------------------
> ...


Okay I was wrong...

...but it has been released now (I was only 6 months out  ).

Retails on Lee Valley's website for $US189 (introductory offer until the end of May). 

RH or LH versions. A2 or O1 irons. Longer fence rods optional.

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## Modernist (16 Apr 2010)

I'm sorely tempted. Do you have to order it direct?


----------



## Saint Simon (16 Apr 2010)

Now that it is actually available do I justify buying it to the Boss for tidying up the rebates cut with my expensive rebate plane or for tidying up tenons that I told her I was going to finish with my expensive shoulder plane. 

It looks beautiful but is it going to replace or improve on some or all of the functions of these other two? And did I see RC on a DVD using something similar on tenons?
help please,
Simon


----------



## Saint Simon (28 Apr 2010)

Well avarice got the better of me and I am now the happy owner of a Veritas skew block plane. It worked beautifully straight from the box without any fettling and feels very nice in the hand.

However, I have a question for anyone else that has one of these. Having set the blade so that it cuts evenly and with the necessary slight overhang for rebating I find the blade is sitting somewhat askew in the body of the plane. The lever cap pressure ring does not sit in the middle of the blade and the Norris type blade advancing screw is not centred. It works fine but it does look a little odd. Maybe this could be rectified by slightly changing the skew angle of the blade but I am loathed to fiddle with this without advice from the experts among us.

I am sure I could grow to ignore this and just enjoy the way it works but it would be interesting to hear if anyone else has experienced this?
Simon


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (29 Apr 2010)

Saint Simon":gp0kp802 said:


> .. I have a question for anyone else that has one of these. Having set the blade so that it cuts evenly and with the necessary slight overhang for rebating I find the blade is sitting somewhat askew in the body of the plane. The lever cap pressure ring does not sit in the middle of the blade and the Norris type blade advancing screw is not centred. It works fine but it does look a little odd. Maybe this could be rectified by slightly changing the skew angle of the blade but I am loathed to fiddle with this without advice from the experts among us. ....
> Simon



Hi Simon

I wonder if you skewed the blade to achieve the "slight overhang for rebating"? If you did so, then I can imagine the above is the result of this. 

What you need to do is first retract the side set screw, then slide the whole blade over. This will provide the overhang while keeping the blade square in the body. Adjust the other set screws (on the other side of the body) to hold the blade in position. 

I judge the blade is set squarely by using my fingertips on the blade projection.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------

